# Happy Labor Day Weekend



## pedro47 (Sep 1, 2018)

Happy Labor Day.
Be safe and enjoy the three days holiday.

Please buckle up those seat belts.
Boaters be safe on the waterways.


----------



## grab (Sep 1, 2018)

Very nice gesture and message......
but isn’t it Labor Day weekend?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes! You are correct it is Labor Day Weekend.
Thanks grab, I have corrective the subject.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2018)

you as well!


----------

